
Attack of the 50-foot blockchain, a sceptic’s guide to crypto - davidgerard
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2017/07/27/2191972/attack-of-the-50-foot-blockchain-a-sceptics-guide-to-crypto/
======
davidgerard
the podcast itself
[https://soundcloud.com/user-544122300/gerardpod](https://soundcloud.com/user-544122300/gerardpod)

